

Simple, self-hosted, password and credential management for teams - chunkyslink
http://www.simplesafe.net/

======
samarudge
My only worry about software working with this model (one time fee, download
install etc.) is the source code. Things like this, particularly, will need to
be easily modified and extended to fit into certain environments, and with no
sample source code it's very hard to know how easy that will be. Obviously
don't open-source, that kills your business model, but maybe it would be nice
to provide a few sample files, or even a stripped-down "basic" version, just
so we can get an idea of your coding styles and see if we'd be able to extend
the code to fulfill our needs. This isn't a specific criticism of this
software, which looks cool and seems to provide a lot of the features of the
more expensive enterprise-y solutions at a much more friendly price point,
it's just a general criticism of software on this model.

------
nakkiel
One of the common use case is not addressed: groups. You most certainly don't
want all your team-mates to get access to all the passwords stored in there.

Another very common use-case is for storing/downloading SSH keys.

More field types would be nice; lists immediately come to mind for the example
State field.

The fact that every password is decrypted and loaded in the UI doesn't make me
feel confident. An On-Demand thing would make more sense.

But it's a cool thing to bootstrap and with the look of it, it should do ok.

------
jayhollywood
Hey guys, thanks for the comments on our app.

Nakkiel, we'll be adding groups in the future, we know how useful this will be
for lots of users (ourselves included). To confirm, every password isn't
decrypted and loaded in the UI, it is in-fact on demand and passwords are only
decrypted when you hover over their respective field.

nodesocket1, we considered SaaS but feel this model allows more flexibility
and control for the end user, and there's no ongoing costs.

------
rob-brown
I'd really like to buy this. I like the front end and based on the demo, it
looks really great.

However, I haven't ponied up my money for two reasons:

1) "The installer will take you through license validation, database
connection and user setup"

This sounds like samarudge is right and that this software is locked down. For
a web based password manager, this is an extremely bad idea. I need the
software to be flexible and open to development to fit my own environment.

2) I don't think that this software supports LDAP. In my perfect world, I'd
like a fast, easy to use frontend (like simplesafe.net has) along with a
foundation in mySQL (check) and exceptionally easy to use cross-functionality
with LDAP. Nearly every authentication system works with LDAP.

Without these 2 issues solved, Simplesafe.net isn't any better than using
keepass. If these two issues are solved, I'll pony up $45 right away and would
be happy to pay upwards of $100 for easy-to-use LDAP.

------
nodesocket
Great looking landing page guys. Looks similar to Stripe. :) Amazing
interface, really slick jQuery slide effects, and just a beautiful UX. Why
though, not make it SaaS?

~~~
drewjoh
My thought would be security/responsibility/liability.

~~~
nodesocket
Yeah, but honestly SSL, and AES should be sufficient enough right? Also, if
you buy it yourself, you have to be sure you can secure it and go through the
hassle of doing SSL, etc. Wouldn't it be nice, if they just take care of
security for you?

~~~
drewjoh
Yeah, it would be nice. Maybe they don't want to go through the hassle any
more than you do. :P

~~~
nodesocket
Drew, did you build/help with it? If so, you guys did a great job on the UX,
honestly really beautiful work. Getting a shout-out on twitter. :)

~~~
StavrosK
Wow, how did you make the thing scroll endlessly?

